# Angela Hewitt's piano destroyed by movers



## jegreenwood

https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2020/02/12/piano-destroyed-movers/

I've heard her in concert several times. That piano was unique.


----------



## Triplets

I will not be using that moving company when I retire and move to Florida


----------



## Rogerx

That is going to cost the insurance a lot of money.


----------



## Mandryka

You can hear the deceased piano very well in her latest recording of Bach partitas, which is, I think, not without interest from an interpretation point of view also. She singles out a Debussy recording as being very good for showing the piano's qualities, but I haven't heard it.


----------



## flamencosketches

Damn!! Her Fazioli? Well, this is terrible news. I am just about to see her in concert in a few weeks. I don't know whether she was bringing this piano on tour or not, but still. Sorry for her loss.


----------

